# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  java va javascript

## thuhongnt

giúp mình với các hàm cơ bản của java nó co giống với javascript

----------


## dung@123

Bạn hỏi gì đấy ? Nói rõ ràng đi !

----------


## toan102

Bạn hochanh chú ý đây là mục lập trình java bạn ạ chứ không phải là javascript đâu bạn post sai box ròi đó

----------


## phukienplus

nếu bạn lỡ sai rồi thì giúp bạn luôn.ông này nhiều chuyện ghê.

----------


## magebay

javascript và java khác nhau chỗ nào ai cho mình biết với nếu có thể thì cho mình tài liệu của hai cái này đi nha !

----------


## gameonline10

VÀO CÃI NHAU 1 LÚC RỒI CHẢ THÁY AI CHẢ LÒI :d,EM XIN LỖI VÌ EM CHẢ BIẾT GÌ MÀ GIÚP :d

----------

